# TNT Chicken-Broccoli and Penne Casserole



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a super-easy week night dinner to put together fast!  I made this last night for dinner for the two of us. The recipe called for jarred alfredo sauce, but I made my own. I started a roux (butter and flour, added milk and seasonings (garlic powder, italian seasoning, salt and pepper) and whisked until it thickened, taking it off the heat.) 

I also halved the recipe, since it's just Mark and I. The recipe below makes 8 servings.

*Chicken-Broccoli and Penne Casserole*

1 (16 ounce) box penne, cooked 
2 (16 ounce) jars alfredo sauce, warmed 
4 cups cheese, shredded & divided in half (I used Mozzarella) 
1 large bunch broccoli, cooked 
3-4 boneless/skinless chicken breasts, seasoned, cooked, & cut into bite-sized pieces 
salt-n-pepper to taste
italian seasoning for garnish

Spray or grease a 13 x 9 pan. In a bowl, mix the pasta, chicken, broccoli, Alfredo sauce & one bag of the cheese. Gently stir until blended. Dump into baking pan. Taste to see if it needs a little more salt-n-pepper. Sprinkle the remaining bag of cheese and a sprinkling of italian seasoning over the top. Bake at 375 degrees for about 10-20 (ovens vary) minutes or until cheese melts.

Serves 8.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 27, 2009)

I know that I would like that because I love every one of the ingredients!  Beautiful picture too!


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, VB!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks Cooksie and Loprraine!

I forgot to include the most important ingredient in the alfredo sauce I made... that is parmesan cheese! DUH!  I wish I would have written down ingredient amounts for that sauce... It turned out wonderful!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Vanilla Bean.  I'm going to make this soon.


----------



## letscook (Mar 28, 2009)

I make that also - It s a favorite-  
I changed it up at times by using  frozen mixed veggie that were  - cauilfower, broccoli, carrots, and water chestnuts mixture. Using same amount as just broccoli cut up would be.  I also make a lil more sauce as I like very saucey.  
Quick easy meal  - thanks for reminding me- haven't made it in awhile.  Use to make it all the time when the daughter was living home. One of her favorites.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 28, 2009)

VB, In my mind, I knew there wass parmesan cheese in it, so probably would have added it anyway. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 112inky (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi that was a great recipe... i tried it and it came out wonderfully... every one in house liked it a lot.... my neighbors came running to my house and tasted and appreciated me for my cooking skill.. but it all goes to you ... thanks a lot ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 4, 2009)

112inky said:


> Hi that was a great recipe... i tried it and it came out wonderfully... every one in house liked it a lot.... my neighbors came running to my house and tasted and appreciated me for my cooking skill.. but it all goes to you ... thanks a lot ...


 Wow! If all the neighbors came running , then it must have turned out great!   I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll have to try that, thanks for sharing.


----------

